# Barn camera up with nigerian kids on the way again :)



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Jan 31, 2013)

www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres 
We're back up with more kids   Yesterday we had triplet nigerian dwarf kids born from one doe & a single from another doe on camera  
More kids on the way..Suri is due around Feb 2nd, Josie around the 2nd, Fire N Ice around the 8th, Elise around the 11th & Explosive around the 13th..also some does due in March as well.  
The camera will be on throughout February & possibly March as well.  Feel free to peak in on does about to kid, does with kids & kids just bouncing up and down the ramps & off the walls 

Check out my website for info on each goat & available goats:  www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres or "like" Pelican Acres Nigerian Dwarf Goats on facebook for the latest up-dates & photos


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks!!!!  Just loved watching last year!!!  Congrats on the kids already born and hoping you have a great kidding season!!!!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 2, 2013)

Suri is in the kidding pen with no ligaments on this lovely -31 F morning. Should have kids at some point today  Kids could have blue eyes/moonspots.  You can watch at:
www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 2, 2013)

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Suri is in the kidding pen with no ligaments on this lovely -31 F morning. Should have kids at some point today  Kids could have blue eyes/moonspots.  You can watch at:
> www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


There goes my day


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> nigeriandwarfgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Man, and I was just going to go do my chores.  Kids and I are watching


----------



## julierx1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Im not going to get much done either!!! lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright, I'm all settled in again so she can go now (she was holding off for me, right?   )


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Pawing the ground and looking like we have contractions....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Ooooohhh she looks like she is yelling during that one.  Looks like it is going to be soon.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Pearce  I just tuned in.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

Why do I always get sucked into these??


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know..... She's looking pretty comfortable though.  Chewing away on that cud, what do y'all think?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

wish there was an auto alarm when the real action starts!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> wish there was an auto alarm when the real action starts!


x2


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you all able to get any sound on it?  I have all the volumes tuned up, but nothing....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

Nope


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't have sound hooked up. 
Marestare has a section for alarms, if you leave that page on, it makes noises to alert you of any alarms set.  I have a low alert on but once she gets into real action someone usually hits the high alarm--I'm not sure if it makes different noises on the computer.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Nigerian  Good luck with her, I'm gonna have to leave. Hope she goes tonight for you and has a smooth, easy delivery!


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Feb 2, 2013)

Do I see actual pushing?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 2, 2013)

I just got up with a puking kid and...   

I think the she is pushing!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 2, 2013)

Baby!   ... and #2  and #3.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 2, 2013)

Look at all those babies! Totally worth the wait. Congrats!


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Feb 2, 2013)

That was awesome!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Was three girls or two girl one boy?


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 2, 2013)

Movie ended and I switched to the barn cam.  Caught all three births....wahoo!   Goodnight and congrats


----------



## marilyn1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Missed the births,  Fell asleep came back in and there were 3!   So sweet.  Sorry I missed it.  Goodnight


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 3, 2013)

triplet bucks..all for sale. You can see them on my for sale page on my website www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres or look up Pelican Acres Nigerian Dwarf Goats on facebook to see the latest photos & info.  3 more does left to kid this month, possibly a 4th doe this month as well.


----------



## Mac14 (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't see clearly, but is she pushing now?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

No pushing that I see but some hanging goo it looks like.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's so nice of these goats to keep us up all hours waiting


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought I saw something at her back end...then she flipped her tail and realized that was what I was looking at.  Not sure why, but my puter keeps freezing while I'm trying to watch this.


----------



## Missy (Feb 4, 2013)

I know I just saw pushing!!

----Or maybe I am just going though such intense kidding withdrawls I am seeing things.....


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 4, 2013)

Ahhh, I thought we were going to have something there!


----------



## Missy (Feb 4, 2013)

rinksgi said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I thought we were going to have something there!


I know right... I think she is messing with us faithful watchers. I fully believe she is going to go soon. She seems to be working on it for sure.


----------



## Missy (Feb 4, 2013)

People company in the goat pen, maybe somethings acomin'


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

Now those are pushes.  Little, but definitely pushes.  i give her 20 more minutes


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 4, 2013)

Am I seeing a bubble?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup...she is getting closer


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

YAY!!!!!  Glad I got to see at least one born...the miracle of birth never ceases to amaze me!!!!!!

Congrats on the first kid!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2013)

pair of whatever 2 means! That second one just slid right out!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

And the second one!!!!  Wow...that one came quickly after the first!!!!  Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't remember from last year...one finger or two fingers means the sex...how adorable are they?


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Feb 4, 2013)

I think that means 2 bucklings. But not totally sure.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I can't remember from last year...one finger or two fingers means the sex...how adorable are they?


I knew the 1 or 2 fingers means the sex just wasn't sure which was which. I like the second ones coloring.


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 4, 2013)

Amazing! Great looking twins. i was waiting for a third one.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought V meant Vagina but could be wrong on that.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 4, 2013)

looks like a buckling year


----------



## cindyg (Feb 4, 2013)

I think 2 means a doeling, as in, 2 openings.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2013)

cindyg said:
			
		

> I think 2 means a doeling, as in, 2 openings.


That's what I was thinking as well.

What PearcePastures said would fit too though


> I thought V meant Vagina but could be wrong on that.


Guess we'll get the answer when OP updates.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 4, 2013)

twin girls   yes, two fingers = two holes in the back for does.  One is mostly black with a white belt, the other is mostly white with random dark chocolate.  Josie's udder is gorgeous..like her dam's who scored 88 as first freshener nursing for the ADGA linear appraisal   Should be some really nice kids..can't wait to see how my keeper of the two matures.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 5, 2013)

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> twin girls   yes, two fingers = two holes in the back for does.  One is mostly black with a white belt, the other is mostly white with random dark chocolate.  Josie's udder is gorgeous..like her dam's who scored 88 as first freshener nursing for the ADGA linear appraisal   Should be some really nice kids..can't wait to see how my keeper of the two matures.


So which one are you keeping? The 2nd born?  She's my favorite!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 5, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> nigeriandwarfgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm retaining the one with more white & dark chocolate.  They are both pretty nice though but I have 3 that are very similar to the black & white one already.  
I'm going to head out & check on Fire N Ice, she had a lot of goo hanging yesterday but ligaments were still firm as of last night.  She's due on the 8th so could be any  time.  I'll get her on camera if she's looking close


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful babies.  My camera was down last night, so I watched yours instead.  Got to see both of them born.  She really worked hard.  I think I was pushing with her. LOL.  Congrats!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2013)

I was pushing too and doing lamaze breathing


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Feb 5, 2013)

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> twin girls   yes, two fingers = two holes in the back for does.  One is mostly black with a white belt, the other is mostly white with random dark chocolate.  Josie's udder is gorgeous..like her dam's who scored 88 as first freshener nursing for the ADGA linear appraisal   Should be some really nice kids..can't wait to see how my keeper of the two matures.


Yeah!! I'm assuming you wanted girls. They are super cute.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations, beautiful babies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 7, 2013)

I see another doe in the pen   Ligaments gone?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 7, 2013)

As of last night she still had the right ligament.  She was only in with the buck for a few hours back in September on one day so I know the 8th is day 150 for her..so she'll kid within these next few days for sure


----------



## Missy (Feb 7, 2013)

Hurray for kidding! I can't believe I am actually catching this one, I keep missing them


----------



## Peep_Show (Feb 7, 2013)

I looked in earlier at about 6:00 and thought she looked kinda uncomfortable.  Flipped on a few moments ago with a bowl of popcorn.  Way Cool!  Thanks for putting up the webcam.
Just two?


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 7, 2013)

2 babies and I saw them both. Do you think there will be a third?


----------



## Peep_Show (Feb 7, 2013)

I dunno....  She packed up all her stuff and left the stall.    

Darn cute.


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 7, 2013)

I just saw mama yell again


----------



## Harbisgirl (Feb 7, 2013)

Damnit! I've been watching for 2 day. I went out to dinner and I miss it ! ARGH! Beautiful babies , congrats


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 8, 2013)

TX Twin Creeks SEM Fire N Ice gave us twins last night.  One beautiful gold chamoisee doeling with a white belt and chocolate moonspots.  The other is a gold chamoisee buckling with white..didn't see any moonspots on his wet coat last night but I'll look him over again later today.  I'll have pics on my website & facebook page later today  
Next we have Explosive due around the 13th.  Elise has an udder coming in but it hasn't filled up too much yet..I have her marked down for around Feb 11th but she may go later or possibly hold off until March.  I'll keep checking her daily.  She was with the buck Sept 12-21 and again Oct 4-30th.   I have a few others due in March as well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 8, 2013)

Shucks, I missed it.   Congratulations on all these pretty kids.   I want to get one of these cameras now


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 8, 2013)

Replay of the video can be viewed at:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvCaOWbSet8 
Pictures can be viewed on my facebook page.  The buckling can also be seen on my For Sale Page, and doeling on my Jr. Does page on my website.  
www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres 

Explosive is due around the 13th, so I'm keeping an eye on her.  She'll be put on camera when she looks like she's getting close.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!  I was bummed that I missed it last night.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 10, 2013)

Explosive is on camera now.  Thinking we'll see kids by early afternoon.  She's big too..hoping triplets.  She's had some contractions already but nothing close together yet.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's pushing!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2013)

she's really working at it...hope it all goes well!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 10, 2013)

soon I think


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like a bit a difficult time


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2013)

whew...looks okay now...can stop holding my breath!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 10, 2013)

Woohoo that one is out! I was getting worried. Good job momma's


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 10, 2013)

That little on is so colorful! Love its markings. Was it just me or was there a first one that didn't make it?


----------



## cindyg (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmm, I thought there was a first one too, wonder what happened?


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty baby


----------



## cindyg (Feb 10, 2013)

Is she finished do you think?


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Oops, guess this is intermission . Hope all is well.


----------



## Peep_Show (Feb 10, 2013)

What's with the camera?   Nice batch of other goats...but we wanna see Explosive!   She's been a great trooper...  Looked like the first one was an ordeal....  And it looks cold and noisy!  (Glad there's no sound)

I tuned in and caught the Holstein-y doeling being born with a no-forefeet-stretchy-neck presentation.  (Ouch!)   Was there one before that?

Sometimes things don't go as planned....  Hope all's okay out yonder.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 10, 2013)

one teeny tiny with no eyes..one healthy doe and I'm pretty sure no one wants to see her uterus coming out with a mummified kid in it   waiting on the vet


----------



## Peep_Show (Feb 10, 2013)

Ooooh....   Sorry for all that trauma drama.   Keeping fingers crossed that Explosive pulls through.           Prolapses aren't fun.

I had a similar weird birth with one of my does awhile back.   Figured it (the defects and mummification) might've been due to a wormer.  

The doeling is gorgeous, btw.  You did good with a difficult delivery.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Aww, so sorry . Congratulations on the beautiful doe kid.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your kids.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2013)

So sorry   Congratulations on that beautiful kid...love the markings

Hoping for the best with your doe!


----------



## cindyg (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, so sorry to hear that, you did a great job with her.  In the interest of knowing what can/might happen, how do you know there is still another kid and when you say her uterus coming out, do you mean a prolapse?  How can you tell?  And, the first kid, how did you know it was not ok, even before it came out?  Hope you don't mind the interest, and it doesn't come across as goulish.  I've only had one kidding where I felt I needed the vet and that was because she had been pushing a long time with her second that wasn't positioned at all for delivery.  I know you have tons of experience and I learn so much that hopefully, I'll not ever need but good just in case.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my  I'm so sorry! I thought it looked like a tough birth. Glad you got the doeling out and doing good though. Crossing my fingers for Explosive. Hope she pulls through and does well despite a rough time. Hugs to you and good job!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 10, 2013)

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 10, 2013)

cindyg said:
			
		

> Oh, so sorry to hear that, you did a great job with her.  In the interest of knowing what can/might happen, how do you know there is still another kid and when you say her uterus coming out, do you mean a prolapse?  How can you tell?  And, the first kid, how did you know it was not ok, even before it came out?  Hope you don't mind the interest, and it doesn't come across as goulish.  I've only had one kidding where I felt I needed the vet and that was because she had been pushing a long time with her second that wasn't positioned at all for delivery.  I know you have tons of experience and I learn so much that hopefully, I'll not ever need but good just in case.


I don't mind the questions at all..
You probably couldn't tell on camera but the first kid was coming out legs first..tiny tiny legs about the thickness of two toothpicks put together and there was no movement with the kid at all and it wasn't even coming out in a bubble like you would normally see.  When I got it the kid out, it was tiny and had no eyeballs.  The second kid coming out came head and neck first with no front legs presented which makes it harder for mom to push out..I cleared the airway for the kid and cleaned the gunk of her face, then helped pull the kid out while mom pushed.  That kid is big & healthy-no problems there.  Then, Explosive pushed out a rock hard sac but it had little "button" like things all over it.  I had a doe prolapse while I was at work about 4 years ago, her uterus had gotten torn open & flipped inside out before I came home so I had seen that those "button" like things called cotoleum--I'm sure I spelled that wrong--are all over inside the uterus.  So when I saw the "buttons" all over, I got worried and I assumed the rock hard sac was a mummified kid but it hadn't opened and I couldn't see through it very well to make out what it was exactly.  I gave it about 1/2 an hour and it was still just hanging there so I called the vet & brought her in.  It turned out just to be the placenta and it was another tiny dead kid in it--the vet said it had probably died a few months ago.  They then put some pressure on the placenta and pulled some of it out.  They said to let mother nature takes it course to clear her out and keep Explosive on antibiotics for at least 7 days to make sure she doesn't get an infection.  
If anyone wants to see what the dead kid looked like for reference if case you ever run into this issue, e-mail me at pelicanacres@gmail.com and I'll send you a photo.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow. That was an instructive story, thanks so much for taking the time to tell it. Congratulations on the healthy doe, and hoping Explosive comes out of it happy and healthy - a relief that it wasn't a prolapse!


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my! I hope Explosive is o.k.  Did the first little one live or die? I'm going to have nightmares now. Do you have any ideas of what happened?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Explosive is doing great  
The vet said it was probably just a fluke since I've never had it happen with any of my other kiddings.  
There is a disease called toxoplasmosis that can cause mummification in goats from cat feces.  We don't have any cats here & I asked the previous owner if they had any which she didn't.  She said she had bought some alfalfa hay from a farm with a ton of barn cats and she is panicked that possibly Explosive had picked something up from eating that hay.  She has some other goats due this week so if any of them happen to end up with mummis, we'll go with that assumption then.  Hoping it was just a random experience though.


----------



## Missy (Feb 11, 2013)

So sory for your whole ordeal


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks so much. I know it must be difficult to talk about it, but I appreciate the information.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, you are a trooper.   How is the other kid doing?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wow, you are a trooper.   How is the other kid doing?


I'm keeping my eye on the doeling.  I never see her take a good long drink.  The kid seems to have energy and must be getting milk but when I went out last night, she only poked at the udder and took about 3 swallows, same thing this morning.  I was watching the camera at point this morning and Explosive kept nudging the kid to her udder but again the kid wasn't drinking.  Maybe she drank prior to that and had a full belly already but until I actually see her drink I won't feel at ease.  I keep watching for any signs of weakness in the kid.  Just want to make sure she will be fine since she is the only survivor & the sire lives 2 states away so I can't repeat that breeding.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Hooray, and right after I posted that I peeked in on my camera to see Explosive wake the doeling up and give her a big long drink   *sigh of relief*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Feb 11, 2013)

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Hooray, and right after I posted that I peeked in on my camera to see Explosive wake the doeling up and give her a big long drink   *sigh of relief*


There should be a "like" button like on Facebook. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences it really helps the rest of us!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

YAY!!!!


----------

